# "выборщики от Иллинойса ушли Кеннеди"



## PatrickK1

http://echo.msk.ru/programs/49minut/740859-echo/
"Но у Кеннеди огромный перевес в Чикаго, *и этим самым выборщики от Иллинойса ушли Кеннеди.*"

I assume this means "поэтому выборщики от Иллинойса избрали Кеннеди", but I'm stumped why they used "уйти" here. Could someone explain?  

Thanks!


----------



## Natalisha

"Уйти кого-либо" is a slang expression. I'm not sure I can explain it properly. It means that you make somebody go away/leave something. If you do it you get rid of the person. 
I hope our forum members will come up with better ideas.


----------



## PatrickK1

Thanks, that helps. Would it have a different meaning in the context of a presidential election? I don't think electoral voters made Kennedy leave anything...


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> "Уйти кого-либо" is a slang expression. I'm not sure I can explain it properly. It means that you make somebody go away/leave something. If you do it you get rid of the person.
> I hope our forum members will come up with better ideas.



Simply to oust someone.
Often is used when the appearance of leaving on one's own accord is kept, but the scuttlebutt is - he was asked to leave.
Then this purely colloquial form (fairly recent - second half 20-th century, I think) is sometimes used.

- Ваш директор на пенсию ушел - your chairman has retired.
- Да, похоже, его ушли - Seems like he was asked to.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Simply to oust someone.
> Often is used when the appearance of leaving on one's own accord is kept, but the scuttlebutt is - he was asked to leave.
> Then this purely colloquial form (fairly recent - second half 20-th century, I think) is sometimes used.
> 
> - Ваш директор на пенсию ушел - your chairman has retired.
> - Да, похоже, его ушли - Seems like he was asked to.


First I answered the question and when Patrick asked me again I read the article. I doubt the meaning of "уйти" is "to oust" in the given context. Have you read the article? The sentence is in the 18th paragraph.


----------



## Rosett

Выборщики от Иллинойса ушли Никсона.
За счет перевеса в Чикаго, так как в остальной части штата голоса ложились поровну.


----------



## viesis

Here, I think, they mean that the electors (their votes actually) went to Kennedy. It's a word-for-word translation into Russian "выборщики ушли (кому?) Кеннеди."


----------



## Maroseika

Sure, this is the only way to interprete the phrase. Kennedy has picked up the Illinois electors.
Выборщики от Иллинойса ушли Кеннеди = Голоса выборщиков от Иллинойса ушли (к) Кеннеди.


----------



## Natalisha

viesis said:


> Here, I think, they mean that the electors (their votes actually) went to Kennedy. It's a word-for-word translation into Russian "выборщики ушли (кому?) Кеннеди."


Great!
But,of course, it's not good Russian as it hinders comprehension.


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> Great!
> But,of course, it's not good Russian as it hinders comprehension.



After all, this is just an oral live speech, and by ear and from the context it was quite clear.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> After all, this is just an oral live speech, and by ear and from the context it was quite clear.


Not for me. Either *к* is needed, or *голоса* выборщиков.


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> Not for me. Either *к* is needed, or *голоса* выборщиков.


Have you listened to it or only read? By ear sounds very clear. 

As for "к", it doesn't seem to me obligarory, cf.:
Сто рублей раз, сто рублей два, сто рублей три - и эта прекрасная хрустальная ваза уходит даме в шубе из снежного барса в третьем ряду.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Have you listened to it or only read? By ear sounds very clear.


Maybe. I haven't listened to it.


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> First I answered the question and when Patrick  asked me again I read the article. I doubt the meaning of "уйти" is "to  oust" in the given context. Have you read the article? The sentence is  in the 18th paragraph.



No I did not. I just went by the general meaning of "ушли" when used like this. It is possible.

"И два штата решили судьбу президентских выборов  60-го года. Это Иллинойс, где в целом штат без Чикаго баш на баш. Но у  Кеннеди огромный перевес в Чикаго, и этим самым выборщики от Иллинойса  ушли Кеннеди. И Техас. Вот эти два штата решили судьбу американских  выборов 60-го года. Не было бы этого, президентом стал бы, скорее всего,  Ричард Никсон.  "

Now I see.

It means "*Kennedy got the representatives in the Electoral College from Illinois".*

PS. To be truthful, it took me three readings of the paragraph to realize the meaning - the language is a bit heavy.
PPS. What also deceived me was, I did not know the meaning of the word "выборщики" applicable to the situation - I have only now realized what it means.


----------



## Rosett

этим самым выборщики от Иллинойса went to Kennedy.
Кеннеди - не склоняется. Но стоит в дательном падеже.
Ошибки нет.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> As for "к", it doesn't seem to me obligarory, cf.:
> Сто рублей раз, сто рублей два, сто рублей три - и эта прекрасная хрустальная ваза уходит даме в шубе из снежного барса в третьем ряду.


At first, I was stumped by this sentence but after Maroseika's explanation it finally dawned on me. "Выборщики" are treated as a passive, inanimate objects that "are gone" because of some external influence, not of their own volition. It is grammatically correct but it's bad style... unless the author meant to come across as being cynical. 

Using "голоса выборщиков", like Natalisha suggests, would have improved the sentence a lot.


----------



## Rosett

cyanista said:


> at first, i was stumped by this sentence but after maroseika's explanation it finally dawned on me. "Выборщики" are treated as a passive, inanimate objects that "are gone" because of some external influence, not of their own volition. It is grammatically correct but it's bad style... Unless the author meant to come across as being cynical.
> 
> Using "голоса выборщиков", like natalisha suggests, would have improved the sentence a lot.


Фраза может восприниматься двусмысленно, если считать "ушли" неграмотной речью. 

Венедиктов говорит грамотно. Такая конструкция встречается. Например: За 10 секунд до финального гонга с новосибирца сняли два балла, и *победа ушла* боксёру из Монголии.


----------



## morzh

cyanista said:


> At first, I was stumped by this sentence but after Maroseika's explanation it finally dawned on me. "Выборщики" are treated as a passive, inanimate objects that "are gone" because of some external influence, not of their own volition. It is grammatically correct but it's bad style... unless the author meant to come across as being cynical.
> 
> Using "голоса выборщиков", like Natalisha suggests, would have improved the sentence a lot.




This is one more case to be made for giving the full context. Notice how before anyone read the paragraph the consensus was that "ушли Кеннеди" meant "he was ousted / asked to go".
Granted the link was there, but still.....


----------



## Sobakus

rosett said:


> этим самым выборщики от Иллинойса went to kennedy.
> Кеннеди - не склоняется. Но стоит в дательном падеже.
> Ошибки нет.



То, что не склоняется, в падеже стоять не может по определению. Поэтому без предлога понимание осложнено, хотя технически ошибки вроде и нет.


----------



## Maroseika

sobakus said:


> То, что не склоняется, в падеже стоять не может по определению.



То есть во фразе "Он выпил три чашки кофе кряду" невозможно определить падеж слова кофе?


----------



## morzh

Я почему-то думал (возможно, я ошибался), что если у некоего слова во всех падежах форма одинакова, то это не значит, что оно не склоняется, а значит именно это - во всех падежах оно одинаково.
Нет?

Но вообще я (лично), в таком вот случае, когда имя не изменяется по падежам, использовал бы предлог "к".

Т.е. фраза типа:"Деньги ушли Трюдо" ненеправильна, но "Деньги ушли к Трюдо" - понятней.

А уж если такое используется  качестве газетного заголовка, т.е. вокруг отсутствует контекст - такое вот вдвойне труднопонимаемо.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Я почему-то думал (возможно, я ошибался), что если у некоего слова во всех падежах форма одинакова, то это не значит, что оно не склоняется, а значит именно это - во всех падежах оно одинаково.
> Нет?



В словарях так и пишется - не склоняется. То есть не изменяется по падежам. Но это же не значит, что оно не стоит ни в каком падеже?
Как изящно сформулировано в РГ-80, "значения падежей формируются на основе их синтаксических функций в словосочетании".


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Я почему-то думал (возможно, я ошибался), что если у некоего слова во всех падежах форма одинакова, то это не значит, что оно не склоняется, а значит именно это - во всех падежах оно одинаково.
> Нет?


Абсолютно верно. 


> Но вообще я (лично), в таком вот случае, когда имя не изменяется по падежам, использовал бы предлог "к".
> 
> Т.е. фраза типа:"Деньги ушли Трюдо" ненеправильна, но "Деньги ушли к Трюдо" - понятней.
> 
> А уж если такое используется  качестве газетного заголовка, т.е. вокруг отсутствует контекст - такое вот вдвойне труднопонимаемо.



Morzh, я полностью с Вами согласна, о чем написала в постах 9 и 11.
Считаю, что нужно избегать всего, что затрудняет понимание  (конечно, не имею в виду художественные произведение, в которых передаются особенности речи героев).


----------



## Sobakus

maroseika said:


> В словарях так и пишется - не склоняется. То есть не изменяется по падежам. Но это же не значит, что оно не стоит ни в каком падеже?
> Как изящно сформулировано в РГ-80, "значения падежей формируются на основе их синтаксических функций в словосочетании".



Ну так можно и в английском увидеть очень много падежей. По-моему падежи не стоит путать с синтаксическими функциями. В примере из нашей темы падеж, вот, определить не удалось.


----------



## Natalisha

sobakus said:


> Ну так можно и в английском увидеть очень много падежей. По-моему падежи не стоит путать с синтаксическими функциями. В примере из нашей темы падеж, вот, определить не удалось.



Разве мы до сих пор не определили падеж? _Ушли (кому?) Кеннеди._ - дательный падеж.

Мы говорим о том, что без контекста трудно понять смысл предложения (как раз из-за того, что падеж сразу не определишь), так как, во-первых, фамилия _Кеннеди_ не склоняется, а во-вторых, у глагола "уйти" есть еще одно значение, о чем было сказано выше. 

Построение предложения "неудобоваримое", приходится его перечитывать 2-3 раза, чтобы понять.


----------



## morzh

natalisha said:


> Разве мы до сих пор не определили падеж? _Ушли (кому?) Кеннеди._ - дательный падеж.
> 
> Мы говорим о том, что без контекста трудно понять смысл предложения (как раз из-за того, что падеж сразу не определишь), так как, во-первых, фамилия _Кеннеди_ не склоняется, а во-вторых, у глагола "уйти" есть еще одно значение, о чем было сказано выше.
> 
> Построение предложения "неудобоваримое", приходится его перечитывать 2-3 раза, чтобы понять.



Ушли Кеннедю.
Этому кофю не хватает сахара.
Почему пашот без консомя подали?

Галифе, 
Галифы, 
Галифе, 
Галифу,
Галифо-о-ою.


----------

